# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  New York

## Rahena

New York is my one of the most favorite city from all over the world. I have visited the city many of the times, and explored so much there. New York offers a lot of places to explore and a lot of things to do. I just love to explore the amazing city always, I want to know from all of you guys that what do you guys think of New York?

----------

